# طريقه شحن جهاز التكييف مع بيان ضغوط دائره التبريد



## محسن يوسف (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مرسل مستند يحتوى على شرح لطريقه شحن جهاز التكييف بالرسومات مع رسم توضيحى لدائره التبريد التى تحتوى على كابللرى وكذلك دائره التبريد التى تحتوى على صمام التمدد وهى من كتابى صيانه اجهزه تكييف الهواء التى تعمل بمفاتيح وريموت كونترول واتمنى ان تنال رضا الجميع باذن الله تعالى .
اتمنى قراءه طريقه عمل تفريغ لجهاز التكييف قبل قراءه هذا الموضوع ليصبح الموضوع كامل متكامل .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح ورسومات سهلة الفهم لعمليات الشحن بارك الله فيك م/ محسن يوسف


----------



## hanisami (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا أخي على مجهودك*​


----------



## روسيانا (20 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك يا استاذ


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (20 يونيو 2011)

الف شمكر يابشمهندس


----------



## amrelnagar (14 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يباش مهندس علي الشرح الممتازوجزاك الله خير


----------



## هشام محمد علي حسن (14 يوليو 2011)

مشكور و بارك اله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك و نرجو المزيد من ابداعاتك

:77::77::77::77:


----------



## mechanic power (15 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ahmed samy (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا أخي على مجهودك


----------



## إبن رشد (15 يوليو 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## ms.mossa (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا أخي على مجهودك


----------



## younis najjar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا احلى مهندس


----------



## حافظ عبدالهادي (5 أكتوبر 2012)

لقد استفيدنا كثيرا من هذا الموضوع جزيت خيرا ي هندسه


----------



## سلمان 333 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mmselim_1970 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## البراء سامح (23 يونيو 2014)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## layes1 (24 يونيو 2014)

*شكرا أخي*


----------



## م محمدعمران (27 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.bkm (27 يونيو 2014)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## م ابوسامر (2 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

